# Fox Box Sub Suggestions



## mebcop (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I just bought a foxacoustics ported dual 12" enclosure for under the rear seat of my 2017 ram, and I'm trying to select which subs to put in it. It is 1.55ft3 per sub tuned to 34hz. It lists a mounting depth of 7.25" with a magnet that is 6.5" in diameter.... So the concern seems to be a slanted back wall of the box (fiberglass basin), so large magnet subs or subs with really wide and deep baskets could cause an issue. It lists popular subs as the Alpine type-r and type-s, Sundown sa-12, punch p3's, and kicker cvx's. I've been considering the RE SEX12v2's, as I have a 15" version and I love it, but it might be kinda close as the basket is pretty wide. I'm not huge on the looks of the sa-12's, even though they're very popular...

Another option is 10's.... I bought the 10" adapter rings too just in case I want to run 10's, which would give me a bigger list of options because the mounting depth wouldn't be so tight...

I was almost sold on the new alpine r series 12's, but I was told that the new series was built with cheap materials and they aren't very good...

Thanks for any suggestions!!!!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

curious who said the new series were built with cheap materials..they haven't been out long enough for form an educated opinion so I'd be very hesitant to let that put you off. I'd also like to point out..sadly..those prefab ported boxes almost never sound good, most boxes need to be designed for the sub it gets put in it, and when I did work with 1 of those fox boxes, we ended up just stuffing the port with a towel and having a nice large sealed box for a pair of 12s.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

DC Level 3 12s would work in that small of a ported enclosure. That's a pretty small space for a 12.


----------



## mebcop (Sep 20, 2011)

I know the "pre-fab box" downfalls, but in a Ram, you need to use a fiberglass basin along with raise the seat a little to get anything in there at all....

The only other decent option was a Net Audio box, which seems to be a bit sturdier, but a WHOLE LOT more expensive... and only sealed.... which isn't a deal breaker, but we're talking a lot more money...

I know that's not much airspace for a ported 12, and that's why I bought the spacer to be able to use 10's instead.... I was thinking 10's with 1.5ft3/sub would allow for a fairly decent 10...


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah with a 10 you can pretty much pick whatever you want depth depending. I say go as big as you can though.


----------

